# Would you like Bugs Bunny as a conductor?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Bug Bunny opera lol!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Better Bugs than this guy:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Who needs a conductor anyway?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Better than one I can think of. Can you say PD?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd prefer Bugs Bunny as a lightning conductor - all my life I've found this character totally annoying.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I was thinking that there was a gap between his tailcoat and his trousers (a dreadful faux pas), then I realised - to my total shock - that he's not wearing any trousers!

#metoo

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Community forum material.


----------

